# Tony Khan says there are "Big Names" no one knows AEW is talking to



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Source: Tony Khan Says There Are 'Big Names' Nobody Knows AEW Is Talking To

_*"While speaking to the Wade Keller Podcast, Khan said that he has aces up his sleeve. He has used that same line before to hype Dynamite. He expanded on his previous statement and explained that he’s talking to people who fans have no idea about yet.*_



> *“There’s people still debuting on Dynamite and there’s people that are working their way up our roster on Dark that I’m really excited about. Then there’s big names that nobody knows about that I’m talking to. So, I’ve got a lot of aces up my sleeve.”*


_*There are a number of people in the pro wrestling world who could surprise AEW fans. Sting’s name has come up a time or two, as has Ryback’s. We’ll have to see who Tony Khan is talking about, but don’t count AEW out when it comes to their ability to continue producing shocking moments."*_

Could it be:










or:










 lol jk

One thing I have to criticize Tony for though is his trigger happiness. Just let the surprises happen man!!! (Or maybe my ass should just stay off the Internet lol)


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Maybe they can come in and play some video games or lose to Cody and never be seen again or something cool.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Maybe they can come in and play some video games or lose to Cody and never be seen again or something cool.


Cody gets to beat Okada (when he has the book) and people will say that is just Cody “working”.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

RVD probably.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Brock using Khan for leverage like Orton did.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

It feels more and more like TK want to be the Meltzer on his own. Only thing missing is the „subject to change“ line in his comments...


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

La Parka said:


> Brock using Khan for leverage like Orton did.


Can you imagine Brock in AEW? Fighting Silver in a competetive 10min match when he debuts just to lose to Cody right after and then forming a tag team with Luther?!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

fabi1982 said:


> Can you imagine Brock in AEW? Fighting Silver in a competetive 10min match when he debuts just to lose to Cody right after and then forming a tag team with Luther?!


Brock vs Stunt is the match that you book.

I'd buy that PPV for that match alone.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

fabi1982 said:


> Can you imagine Brock in AEW? Fighting Silver in a competetive 10min match when he debuts just to lose to Cody right after and then forming a tag team with Luther?!


No I can´t. Brock is not having a ten minute match.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

La Parka said:


> Brock vs Stunt is the match that you book.
> 
> I'd buy that PPV for that match alone.


With Stunt going over via rollup, this would be gold!!


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

ElTerrible said:


> No I can´t. Brock is not having a ten minute match.


Remember the ones with Bryan? Punk? AJ (not sure about that)? All went 10mins and longer. Brock can work if he wants


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

La Parka said:


> Brock using Khan for leverage like Orton did.


This was my first thought, because OF COURSE Brock is going to talk to them and get $6 million on paper. Then he is going to go back to Vince and get $6.5 million and work with shirtless Roman Reigns in front of millions of people.

Talking to people doesn’t mean shit. I bet MLW and ROH have tried to make _some_ kind of contact with Brock about what it would take to get him in. Court Bauer doesn’t feel the need to go online and talk about it.

Sounds like TK is a bit insecure about the product he currently has.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

This clown never shuts up does he.

Dixie 2.0

Such shocks will be huge let downs we have come to expect from them.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lot of surprises with this guy lol. He's enthusiastic though, got to give him that. Must be a fun position to be in as a fan.


----------



## justin waynes (Feb 8, 2020)

At the end of the day it will be another geek,nothing good to expect from this company.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Does anyone still believe him at this point?


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Probably this guy...


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

These big names are Davey Boy Smith Jr, Marty Scurll and Ethan Page right?
This guy thought that Pac's return would change the balance of power in Wrestling and Taz represents the FTR title Send Shockwaves Through The World!
This guy is absolutely clueless Smark who doesn't understand what he's doing


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Smark1995 said:


> These big names are
> Davey Boy Smith Jr, Marty Scurll and Ethan Page?
> This guy thought that Pac's return would change the balance of power in Wrestling and Taz represents the FTR title Send Shockwaves Through The World!
> This guy is absolutely clueless Smark who doesn't understand what he's doing


But there will be some who will say TK is the best promoter and booker thas has ever existed.

Guy is clearly a mark and being a mark of your own company will lead you down.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

He really is a male version of Dixie Carter.
Those "Big names" probably include Aiden English, Curt Hawkins, Eric Rowan and No Way José.. And Maybe Marty Scurll (who I like as a wrestler, but he´s not a big name anywhere but ROH)


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Lets be honest they will never get the likes of Punk, Lesnar or even Sting for that matter. Those are BIG names.

Not the rubbish indy crap he may think.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Ethan Page is a good shout. But he seems to value pro-wrestling, so I could see him going to NXT. In two years, it’ll be crazy to think that when people think about modern wrestlers called “Page,” they think about Ethan, not Adam.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

omaroo said:


> *But there will be some who will say TK is the best promoter and booker thas has ever existed.*
> 
> Guy is clearly a mark and being a mark of your own company will lead you down.


Will there? Find me one.

People accuse Khan of talking shit and then spew crap like this.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Tony is being so careful the big names probably do not even know AEW is talking to them.


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

Why would he say this? He's got a huge mouth, both for Fulham and AEW.


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

Pretty soon we'll see a Twitter post that reads: Sabu is ALL ELITE


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Klitschko said:


> RVD probably.


Rvd _hates _AEW


----------



## .747925 (Sep 2, 2020)

Has any AEW wrestler been a real surprise? Once they fall out of contract with WWE it's not hard to figure out what's probably happening.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bandt said:


> Has any AEW wrestler been a real surprise? Once they fall out of contract with WWE it's not hard to figure out what's probably happening.


Jake Hager was a big surprise and the pop reflected it. It's rare to pull off true surprises in this age.






Any contracts coming to an end soon? AJ Styles and Nakamura were on AEW's original list, but have contracts. A shame about Nakamura, he was the most charismatic in-ring performer in the world before the WWE system drained his enthusiasm and creativity.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Optikk is All Elite said:


> Rvd _hates _AEW


Why?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Would be better to use the guys you already have better.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

He is a promoter what is he supposed to say? "We have nothing happening", "We are not looking to improve our product", "Please don't watch AEW". A promoter promotes lol.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

bdon said:


> Cody gets to beat Okada (when he has the book) and people will say that is just Cody “working”.


I think I just vomited. Though I also have no desire in seeing omega Okada again either.

On topic. Unless its them being Vince level viscous and buying hammer and fatu or poaching davey boy from wwe i don't care.

Time to stop being friendly. Time to get serious


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

There's a difference between talking and actually getting a deal done. As others have said any top WWE star who is unhappy will talk to AEW and see what the money mark is offering before returning to the WWE.



Boldgerg said:


> Will there? Find me one.
> 
> People accuse Khan of talking shit and then spew crap like this.


Pippen said this week that Khan is the second best promoter ever behind only Vince McMahon.



sweepdaleg said:


> He is a promoter what is he supposed to say? "We have nothing happening", "We are not looking to improve our product", "Please don't watch AEW". A promoter promotes lol.


Promoters don't lie


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

It's probably just RVD.


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Jake Hager was a big surprise and the pop reflected it. It's rare to pull off true surprises in this age.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I miss crowds so much. It really does impact on how well shows are received. AEW felt shit hot in the first 6 months and it makes me think about what could have been. Would some of the 'shit' booking we have seen during the pandemic have been avoided? Would they have maintained a hot streak? I guess we'll never know. I'm just hoping they can pick the momentum back up when everything goes back to some semblance of normality.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

sweepdaleg said:


> He is a promoter what is he supposed to say? "We have nothing happening", "We are not looking to improve our product", "Please don't watch AEW". A promoter promotes lol.


AEW has a roster of about 100 signed guys and a handful of non contracted talent that regularly appear on different programming. 

You really shouldn’t be spending too much time hyping up possible talent signings when it’s debatable if you’re even using your current ones correctly. Khan either wasted money signing guys that can’t work or he himself is incapable of booking the talent he currently has signed.

In my opinion it’s a bit of both at this stage.


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

Until AEW get rid of Nakazawa, Stunt, Sonny Kiss, Janela and a fair few others they shouldn't be looking at anyone. The roster is bloated, big time.


----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

It's Hawk Hogan brother!
Seriously, i don't expect any NJPW talent, maybe some Impact or NWA talent.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Anyone but Double J Jeff Jarrett is a complete letdown.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

omaroo said:


> Lets be honest they will never get the likes of Punk, Lesnar or even Sting for that matter. Those are BIG names.
> 
> Not the rubbish indy crap he may think.


That is you're OPINION. Hear me? YOU'RE MOTHINGFUCKING OPINION! Surprises and BIG debuts are _subjective_, What isn't shocking to you could be the best thing in the world to someone else, especially if they are a huge fan of them. You are not the center of the wrestling landscape. There are other's who exist and think differently then you.

ex. When Becky Lynch comes back to wrestle I will be one of the many who is going to mark out hard for her. While others are going to groan and moan about how she doesn't deserve it because 'she's not that good.' 

Who's right? 

This is where subjectivity comes in. Understand? Getting it now?

Though to be completely honest. If these potential BIG NAMES Tony is referring to were headed to WWE it would probably be the greatest signing ever and you along with the other fuck wits(you know who you are.) would be creaming in you're pants over how psyched you are. Because that is how you tell if something is great or not.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Maybe they can come in and play some video games or lose to Cody and never be seen again or something cool.



lol i see what you did


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Bullet clubs coming BROTHER


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

"Guys we have these super cool people who wanna join us!! We can't tell you though, you wouldn't know them, they go to a different company."


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Wolf Mark said:


> Would be better to use the guys you already have better.


This, AEW has a huge problem with signing someone, giving them a very minor push for maybe a month, then having nothing for them. They're the spoiled kid who plays with a new toy, gets bored with it, and gets another new toy to play with... Like I get that someone like Lesnar could be a big deal, but what's to say he's going to do any better than Lance Archer, Brian Cage or Brodie Lee?


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

ripcitydisciple said:


> That is you're OPINION. Hear me? YOU'RE MOTHINGFUCKING OPINION! Surprises and BIG debuts are _subjective_, What isn't shocking to you could be the best thing in the world to someone else, especially if they are a huge fan of them. You are not the center of the wrestling landscape. There are other's who exist and think differently then you.
> 
> ex. When Becky Lynch comes back to wrestle I will be one of the many who is going to mark out hard for her. While others are going to groan and moan about how she doesn't deserve it because 'she's not that good.'
> 
> ...


Dude....chill.

You might be right, but settle down. Heck i agree with you 100%


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

As I have stated previously, there really are only five people AEW could legally sign that would really change the game:

1. The Rock - Rock is only doing more wrestling for fun or to help his family at this point if he is not running a company. His family is not in AEW so he would not be joining.
2. Steve Austin - I do not believe he would have another match at this point, but the name recognition would be game changing.
3. Brock Lesnar - Brock would make the company instantly have credibility, but he is not going to be there every week even if you offer him $6 million. Brock hates people. I would still make him a deal to make a couple people into actual stars though.
4. CM Punk - Less valuable than a year ago, but would still matter.
5. John Cena - I hate Cena and would stop watching if he joined, but he would bring new eyes on the product at first. Long term he would drive people away if he was booked the same as in WWE, just like he did there.

As much as I love Sting, at 61 he is not going to really be a difference maker. There are no other big names out there that are available. Almost no new stars have been created in the past 15 years which is a big problem. WCW was able to get guys people knew and were legit stars. AEW got Chris Jericho which was awesome at first and quickly turned into cringe this year.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

somerandomfan said:


> This, AEW has a huge problem with signing someone, giving them a very minor push for maybe a month, then having nothing for them. They're the spoiled kid who plays with a new toy, gets bored with it, and gets another new toy to play with... Like I get that someone like Lesnar could be a big deal, but what's to say he's going to do any better than Lance Archer, Brian Cage or Brodie Lee?


Yea they already have too many talent that they don't know what to do with. Their path reminds me of WCW. They got beat by the WWF cause they actually had too many stars and could not use any of them properly at their fullest. Hell getting Bret Hart was like a poisoned chalice. You ramp up the wins and then another huge star join in and that is when everything falls apart. The WWF lost many guys to WCW and suddenly had to concentrate on a small roster and it was easier to maneuvre and writing stuff for them. 

Sometime I wonder if AEW wouldn't be better if it was the case: fire half the roster but push those you have to the moon and do good shit with them.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> As I have stated previously, there really are only five people AEW could legally sign that would really change the game:
> 
> 1. The Rock - Rock is only doing more wrestling for fun or to help his family at this point if he is not running a company. His family is not in AEW so he would not be joining.
> 2. Steve Austin - I do not believe he would have another match at this point, but the name recognition would be game changing.
> ...


I think a lot of people would watch for Sting, though. Mainly because it's hard to dislike Sting. Cause he is the whole package, he can talk and is energetic and can sell storylines well. So even if the company would do garbage storylines, it would not be enough to diminish him so hard that he would not entertain me. Sting as commish would be awesome. 

But yea the names you mentioned would be difference makers. As well as Orton. I think as a talent alone Hammerstone would make a difference even if he is not that well known.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

Bubbly said:


> Why would he say this? He's got a huge mouth, both for Fulham and AEW.


To be fair, Fulham is sort of salvaging their opportunity to stay in the PL, they could be way worse.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> I think a lot of people would watch for Sting, though. Mainly because it's hard to dislike Sting. Cause he is the whole package, he can talk and is energetic and can sell storylines well. So even if the company would do garbage storylines, it would not be enough to diminish him so hard that he would not entertain me. Sting as commish would be awesome.
> 
> But yea the names you mentioned would be difference makers. As well as Orton. I think as a talent alone Hammerstone would make a difference even if he is not that well known.


Yeah, like I said I love Sting and if he wants to be in the business more I welcome his involvement. Extra people would tune in if he was there, but they have to have a product that warrants keeping them around. Sting would not give them that by himself, whereas most of the others could actually have a match or three and make someone new a star.

I left Orton off because he just recently signed a new deal. He would have been a huge add as well.

Hammerstone would be a solid add too. They need to dump a lot of their garbage talent though. They are already too bloated payroll-wise.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

GL said:


> Dude....chill.
> 
> You might be right, but settle down. Heck i agree with you 100%


Not until they start voicing 'opinions' and not 'facts.' Like they are the right answer and their words are gospel.

To steal Seth's gimmick; Not until they stop acting like they are 'The Greater Good.' 

They already formed 'The Guild' as it is.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Not until they start voicing 'opinions' and not 'facts.' Like they are the right answer and their words are gospel.
> 
> To steal Seth's gimmick; Not until they stop acting like they are 'The Greater Good.'
> 
> They already formed 'The Guild' as it is.


okay, you do you


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> There's a difference between talking and actually getting a deal done. As others have said any top WWE star who is unhappy will talk to AEW and see what the money mark is offering before returning to the WWE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone saying second best still isn't the same as saying "the best".


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

GL said:


> Dude....chill.
> 
> You might be right, but settle down. Heck i agree with you 100%


That is just you are opinion. Hear me? You are mother fucking opinion


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

With WWE on the slide, this is a great opportunity for AEW. Shame they've got a mark in charge which will hinder them from ever attracting more than their weird fanbase.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

My Top 5 hoped-for “surprises”:

1. Sting
2. Tessa Blanchard
3. Marty Scurll
4. Anyone from NJPW
5. Authors of Pain

I just hope it’s not Ryback.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

I don't believe anything this mark says. Remember he gets giddy over no-name indy wrestlers so he probably thinks some midcard ROH talent is a huge get.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

JasmineAEW said:


> My Top 5 hoped-for “surprises”:
> 
> 1. Sting
> 2. Tessa Blanchard
> ...


You might get 5


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You might get 5


Damn if AOP is considered a big name or surprise then AEW are really clutching at straws for talent.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> That is just you are opinion. Hear me? You are mother fucking opinion


Goddamn I laughed way too hard at this. Are we the only people who notice things like this?


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

bdon said:


> Goddamn I laughed way too hard at this. Are we the only people who notice things like this?


YOUR wrong here, YOUR totally wrong here!!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

fabi1982 said:


> YOUR wrong here, YOUR totally wrong here!!


Touché good sir!


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

ripcitydisciple said:


> That is you're OPINION. Hear me? YOU'RE MOTHINGFUCKING OPINION! Surprises and BIG debuts are _subjective_, What isn't shocking to you could be the best thing in the world to someone else, especially if they are a huge fan of them. You are not the center of the wrestling landscape. There are other's who exist and think differently then you.
> 
> ex. When Becky Lynch comes back to wrestle I will be one of the many who is going to mark out hard for her. While others are going to groan and moan about how she doesn't deserve it because 'she's not that good.'
> 
> ...


So subjectivity is possible if it fits YOU‘RE (hihi) narrative, but when it comes to people not liking parts of the show then its not possible to just have different opinions?


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

.christopher. said:


> With WWE on the slide, this is a great opportunity for AEW. Shame they've got a mark in charge which will hinder them from ever attracting more than their weird fanbase.


The same fan base WWE are chasing so hungrily by vacuuming the indies, instead of creating homegrown talent like they used to?

I just don’t get the hate filled venom that has infested this part of the forum, most people should be happy there’s an alternative to WWE, as it can only bring a better product, but I think many people on here (you know who you are) are hoping it would die so WWE would be the only product. It’s a bit like loving McD’s so much you hope all other fast food chains go out of business, just to have nothing that could threaten your joy.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

AOP with Zelina Vega as their manager would work. 

Though FTR hasn't been seen in weeks and they seemed to have a lot more hype around them.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Klitschko said:


> Why?


Unless he was working, he said All Elite = Petite


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Optikk is All Elite said:


> Rvd _hates _AEW


how so?

edit> nevermind, just saw your post


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Promoters don't lie


i think you’re thinking of pastors?

in both cases you’d be spectacularly wrong


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> Goddamn I laughed way too hard at this. Are we the only people who notice things like this?


Yes mate were the only 1s that notice things like this!?!?


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

Peerless said:


> I don't believe anything this mark says. Remember he gets giddy over no-name indy wrestlers so he probably thinks some midcard ROH talent is a huge get.


I would be down to see Gresham in a bigger money promotion.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

Necrolust said:


> The same fan base WWE are chasing so hungrily by vacuuming the indies, instead of creating homegrown talent like they used to?
> 
> I just don’t get the hate filled venom that has infested this part of the forum, most people should be happy there’s an alternative to WWE, as it can only bring a better product, but I think many people on here (you know who you are) are hoping it would die so WWE would be the only product. It’s a bit like loving McD’s so much you hope all other fast food chains go out of business, just to have nothing that could threaten your joy.


Yeah we should be happy whatever alternative we given, eventhough that alternative is even worse and we asking them to get better but how dare are we because we labelled as entitled jackass voicing our displeasure.

The same fucking response whanever WWE superfans tell us that we need to get stop whining and bitching about their product, eventhough the product is bad. But we must never criticize them because you're all just being meanie and butthurt.

Do AEW fans wants to be like them, driving away people that have legit have a problem and wants the product to get better as real alternative of WWE instead WWE-lite they produce right now. Or it doesn't fucking matter as long it's not WWE because you hate WWE more than you like AEW.

The more AEW like these if they fail it's not because the hater and detractor, but it because they did it themselves because their incompetency. All of that money and this is the best they can do?,

but hey as long it's alternative right?

no matter how bad the product and sometimes even worse than WWE.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

Necrolust said:


> The same fan base WWE are chasing so hungrily by vacuuming the indies, instead of creating homegrown talent like they used to?


Disagree that WWE used to homegrow talents. Hogan had championship shots in NWA, Rock is a legacy, Savage was from "outlaw" promotions and AWA, Andre was from the international scene and eventually AWA also. Jericho is from the indies and international.
Perhaps they create their brand that gets popular but that is largely rose-tinted glasses. Check out the Royal Rumble 1991 lineup.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Actions speak louder than words. But people can hope beyond hope, I just can’t see anything huge on the level he hypes with the pandemic. I think the issue is he sees every signing as a big get, and is overly excited by those progressing through dark as he is a fan first and foremost, he’s pretty much one of us on here begging for them to push ‘XYZ’ from nowhere and sign such and such. It’s fine to accept that you can make good signings to top up the roster, not every signing is groundbreaking so doesn’t need to be hyped as such. You can promote without having to go into overdrive. Oh and tell your EVP’s that not everything they are doing themselves is golden, say no. Does Tony have any balls though?


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

If they do get a big name like Lesnar by using the cash dump truck, who would they wrestle?


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> Hogan had championship shots in NWA,


Yeah those old classics against Ric Flair and Harley Race in Mid-Atlantic and St Louis 

I wouldnt trust Tony Khan to walk my dog, given his reputation definitely not!


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I hate when promoters make big announcements/promises like this ... but after 35 years it still sucks me in


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Eric Bischoff on his advice on hyping surprises in pro wrestling: “Let’s talk about overdelivering on expectations. People, you know who you are, are you listening? Are you taking notes? This is not costing you a nickel. Don’t set your expectations so high for surprises because even if you deliver, people are let down. And oh my god, if you fail to deliver even just a little bit, it goes the other way on you. If you have a surprise, let it just be a frickin’ surprise – don’t promote the surprise. Don’t raise the expectations to the surprise. Just let it be a frickin’ surprise, will you?”

On if he’s talking about Tony Khan and how he should promote surprises moving forward: “Yes, Tony, for crying out loud. You’re doing everything else right. C’mon! If it’s gonna be a surprise, let it be a surprise. Don’t make such a big deal out of the surprise that even when you reveal the surprise, it doesn’t matter anymore. C’mon! Conversely, yes, if you underpromote, if you don’t create so much buildup and anticipation and surprise and you just deliver the surprise, even if it’s not as big of a surprise as you’d like to have, it’ll mean more anyway. It’s added value, it’s bonus. You didn’t overpromote it. You’re just overdelivering on something that no one expected. That’s what a surprise is supposed to do!”


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

How is anyone a big name if noone knows them?


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

kamaro011 said:


> Yeah we should be happy whatever alternative we given, eventhough that alternative is even worse and we asking them to get better but how dare are we because we labelled as entitled jackass voicing our displeasure.
> 
> The same fucking response whanever WWE superfans tell us that we need to get stop whining and bitching about their product, eventhough the product is bad. But we must never criticize them because you're all just being meanie and butthurt.
> 
> ...


Of course you can voice your displeasure, how it’s gonna help on a forum that has no connection to the actual product will make much of an impact, I dunno. And yes, I do think we should be happy, that there’s an alternative. That some people here have more than an few minor gripes with the alternative, basically a flat out hatred for it, yet continues to watch is really beyond me.

Personally I like the alternative, I don’t hate (strong words for a tv show) WWE, I just don’t find it to my liking, so I don’t watch it anymore. 
You say a very interesting thing “drive away people that want the product to be better”, now we are discussing how to enjoy a program?


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> Disagree that WWE used to homegrow talents. Hogan had championship shots in NWA, Rock is a legacy, Savage was from "outlaw" promotions and AWA, Andre was from the international scene and eventually AWA also. Jericho is from the indies and international.
> Perhaps they create their brand that gets popular but that is largely rose-tinted glasses. Check out the Royal Rumble 1991 lineup.


I admit I kinda wanted a reaction with my wording, but kudos to you for responding the way you did. It has become a mantra on this forum to hate “indies” but many people seem to think anything but WWE is indies. I don’t know what Khan has up his sleeves, but I find it ridiculous that it’s already being shit upon before there’s been an announcement of any new signings.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

fabi1982 said:


> Remember the ones with Bryan? Punk? AJ (not sure about that)? All went 10mins and longer. Brock can work if he wants


Facts you man, straight up facts, if he is in the mood he can still go as proven in his best match against Bryan, it was freakin sweet.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Think Brock would be a good choice @Garty is All Elite said a while back, if only for a few matches.

I hope it might be KENTA ( why the bloody hell is his name in capitals, I understand WALTER as he is huge size and height wise but kenta ain't lol )

If they got Okada , man that would freakin' sweet, can't see it though.

Goldberg still contracted to the E so I'm glad he ain't coming.

Sting is a possibility as he ain't contracted to wwe anymore, be a good signing not for one off matches, but valuable experience for the younger generation to learn off him, in all aspects of the wrestling biz.

Ethan Page for me, would be who I'd go after, he is a really good worker, cuts sound promos and is fan friendly which a huge plus in today's culture.

EC3 is who I'd like to see but don't know how long he is in ROH for as we thought he was back at Impact but must of only been a pay per match his control you're narrative gimmick, is really sound.


I don't wanna see Matt Cardona back if he is gonna still use the silly finisher as good as he looks and can cut promos, if he does change you're fecking move set .


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Carter84 said:


> Think Brock would be a good choice if @Garty is All Elite said a while back, if only for a few matches.
> 
> I hope it might be KENTA ( why the bloody jell is his name in capitals, I understand WALTER as he is huge size and height wise but kenta ain't lol )
> 
> ...


KENTA spells his name in Roman letters because his mentor is Kenta Kobashi and didn't want the potential confusion.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

La Parka said:


> AEW has a roster of about 100 signed guys and a handful of non contracted talent that regularly appear on different programming.
> 
> You really shouldn’t be spending too much time hyping up possible talent signings when it’s debatable if you’re even using your current ones correctly. Khan either wasted money signing guys that can’t work or he himself is incapable of booking the talent he currently has signed.
> 
> In my opinion it’s a bit of both at this stage.


its called building a roster u know for depth not everyone can start.......every single post of yours is hating on aew so why do u continue to watch? tony owns 2 sports team he understands the value of building rosters...........the majority of the people complaining in this thread are from the uk wankers r mad at khan because their girly sport soccer team is wack


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Erik. said:


> KENTA spells his name in Roman letters because his mentor is Kenta Kobashi and didn't want the potential confusion.


I get that but still man, looks freakin' stupid.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> its called building a roster u know for depth not everyone can start.......every single post of yours is hating on aew so why do u continue to watch? tony owns 2 sports team he understands the value of building rosters...........the majority of the people complaining in this thread are from the uk wankers r mad at khan because their girly sport soccer team is wack



What, who u calling a wanker? I ain't said shit about u , so don't put me in that.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> its called building a roster u know for depth not everyone can start.......every single post of yours is hating on aew so why do u continue to watch? tony owns 2 sports team he understands the value of building rosters...........the majority of the people complaining in this thread are from the uk wankers r mad at khan because their girly sport soccer team is wack


I ain't complaining, I'm one of the biggest marks in here for aew, take that back.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> its called building a roster u know for depth not everyone can start.......every single post of yours is hating on aew so why do u continue to watch? tony owns 2 sports team he understands the value of building rosters...........the majority of the people complaining in this thread are from the uk wankers r mad at khan because their girly sport soccer team is wack


I imagine that Jags fans aren’t too thrilled with him either.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330010998376452097


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330010998376452097


Yo Erik, push crime thyme, said we are all wankers from the uk, must be good being a keyboard warrior from behind his screen, ay mate.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

@Erik. If that's not a hint, I hope he does come , be frekin' sweet. Bet mox hashed a Littlemore in this with his njpw as Kenny and bucks, Cody,, hangman ain't liked by the njpw hierarchy, so I heard.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

Outside of Lesnar & Punk there's no name that'll draw a lot of press.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So, barring possibly buying guys out of their contracts, I think this is the list we have:

These wrestlers have expiring contracts according to Sportskeeda and have yet to renew.


Sami Callihan (IMPACT)
Ethan Page (IMPACT)
Davey Boy Smith Jr. (MLW)
RUSH (ROH)
Dragon (Ryu) Lee (ROH)
Taya Valkyrie (IMPACT)

Others that are free agents:


Marty Scurll (not confirmed but he was removed from the ROH roster page)
EC3 (not confirmed but he's 'done with IMPACT')
Authors of Pain (no compete ends December 3)
Zelina Vega (no compete ends February 11)
Tessa Blanchard (Tony Schiavone seemed to rule it out)
Alex Shelley
James Storm

The long shots:


Brock Lesnar
CM Punk

Note: Hiroshi Tanahashi's contract is up in January but he will 100% renew with NJPW. Kota Ibushi's contract is also up in February but he said in 2019 that he'll be NJPW 4 LIFE so I doubt even Kenny could convince him.

Not sure if any big stars in CMLL or AAA are becoming available.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

3venflow said:


> So, barring possibly buying guys out of their contracts, I think this is the list we have:
> 
> These wrestlers have expiring contracts according to Sportskeeda and have yet to renew.
> 
> ...


Wait, what happened with EC3? I thought he was supposed to be one of the biggest draws in Impact... MJF/EC3 is lowkey a dream feud for me.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

I really dont know how Kenta or Okada would be huge names for US wrestling. The same amount of people who know theye guys watch AEW anyways. Kenta and I guess Okada as well dont speak English very well. So whats the upside with these guys being in AEW?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

fabi1982 said:


> I really dont know how Kenta or Okada would be huge names for US wrestling. The same amount of people who know theye guys watch AEW anyways. Kenta and I guess Okada as well dont speak English very well. So whats the upside with these guys being in AEW?


The upside is the forbidden door would be open.

NJPW/AEW crossover would be huge for them.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

NJPW and AEW would be like oil and water


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> NJPW and AEW would be like oil and water


then the circle jerk would be complete


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

fabi1982 said:


> I really dont know how Kenta or Okada would be huge names for US wrestling. The same amount of people who know theye guys watch AEW anyways. Kenta and I guess Okada as well dont speak English very well. So whats the upside with these guys being in AEW?


KENTA lives in Florida tho, I would say he has the best english out of any recent ex-WWE japanese wrestler


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

fabi1982 said:


> I really dont know how Kenta or Okada would be huge names for US wrestling. The same amount of people who know theye guys watch AEW anyways. Kenta and I guess Okada as well dont speak English very well. So whats the upside with these guys being in AEW?


KENTA's English is good enough to cut a promo, which is very rare for a Japanese wrestler. As for Okada, just the way he looks, wrestles and is presented would translate well into AEW. Everything about him screams 'superstar' and he is a phenom in Japan of the likes not seen in many a year. I imagine they'd give him a mouthpiece anyway if he ever moved to WWE or AEW. But Okada is not leaving New Japan, at least not any time soon. In future he might want to explore a move abroad, like Nakamura did. If it was AEW, Khan and the EVPs know all about Okada and would definitely main event him.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

ripcitydisciple said:


> That is you're OPINION. Hear me? YOU'RE MOTHINGFUCKING OPINION! Surprises and BIG debuts are _subjective_, What isn't shocking to you could be the best thing in the world to someone else, especially if they are a huge fan of them. You are not the center of the wrestling landscape. There are other's who exist and think differently then you.
> 
> ex. When Becky Lynch comes back to wrestle I will be one of the many who is going to mark out hard for her. While others are going to groan and moan about how she doesn't deserve it because 'she's not that good.'
> 
> ...


LMAO!!!

Seriously you are gona resort to abuse.

You types of die-hard AEW fans are what's wrong with wrestling.

Getting worked up and taking people's opinions on the product seriously.

This is entertainment. This isn't something you should get your panties in a twist over.

As I said many times I don't give two fucks about WWE. They are just as bad.

My point was what TK spouts as big names is not what you would associate in the wrestling landscape.

Grow the fuck up you pathetic little person.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Erik. said:


> The upside is the forbidden door would be open.
> 
> NJPW/AEW crossover would be huge for them.


Whom of the big NJPW stars would be good in a US promotion? Like I said, most of them dont speak English.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Tsvetoslava said:


> KENTA lives in Florida tho, I would say he has the best english out of any recent ex-WWE japanese wrestler


I just remember his promos in WWE which werent any good, but yeah sounds like he learned alot. Liked him in WWE so I wouldnt mind seeing him in AEW.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> KENTA's English is good enough to cut a promo, which is very rare for a Japanese wrestler. As for Okada, just the way he looks, wrestles and is presented would translate well into AEW. Everything about him screams 'superstar' and he is a phenom in Japan of the likes not seen in many a year. I imagine they'd give him a mouthpiece anyway if he ever moved to WWE or AEW. But Okada is not leaving New Japan, at least not any time soon. In future he might want to explore a move abroad, like Nakamura did. If it was AEW, Khan and the EVPs know all about Okada and would definitely main event him.


Okada is a superstar...in Japan...I think his aura will fade once he is seen every week (not say AEW would do that). I really like his character and all, I just dont see him translate into US wrestling and I dont think a mouthpiece would fit him, but hell, give it a try, just no one outside the AEW viewers already know him and no one will watch for babyface Okada, at least in my opinion


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Necrolust said:


> I admit I kinda wanted a reaction with my wording, but kudos to you for responding the way you did. It has become a mantra on this forum to hate “indies” but many people seem to think anything but WWE is indies. I don’t know what Khan has up his sleeves, but I find it ridiculous that it’s already being shit upon before there’s been an announcement of any new signings.


He's getting pushback because people are noticing he tends to over hype. For me it's just promotion, but it's easy to see why people would doubt him given his track record. 



PushCrymeTyme said:


> its called building a roster u know for depth not everyone can start.......every single post of yours is hating on aew so why do u continue to watch? *tony owns 2 sports team he understands the value of building rosters*...........the majority of the people complaining in this thread are from the uk wankers r mad at khan because their girly sport *soccer team is wack*


The 2nd bolded statement contradicts the 1st bolded statement lol.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

fabi1982 said:


> Whom of the big NJPW stars would be good in a US promotion? Like I said, most of them dont speak English.


Are we talking stars big enough to grow the audience? Probably none, but that NJPW/AEW angle would be huge.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Allysin Kay I see being signed in the near future. So she counts at least.

CM Punk is probably only happening if there is some sort of AEW post show after Dynamite on TNT. Meaning it’s in TNT’s hand, and not Tony Khan. And if TNT would pay for Punk’s contract, then it’s possible that they’d pay for Brock Lesnar’s contract as well.

The NJPW guys (Tanahashi, Okada, Ibushi, KENTA) can happen...if they sign with NJPW first. That’s how Mox was able to work both NJPW and AEW, and I’d image that they’d want to keep working Tokyo Dome at least, and possibly G1. And Tanahashi and Okada joining AEW should not be dismissed. A break away from NJPW would also mean that their respective returns to NJPW would be seen as massive deals. Okada himself is known to like the loud American crowds, so he’s a greater possibility that most posters here think.

I’m not sure which free agent or expiring contract AEW would sign though. The current roster is too bloated as is – both with signed talents and unsigned indy talents on Dark – and they run too few PPVs and have too few titles/accomplishments to go for to have multiple top guys, gals & teams. They don’t even have their second TNT show going.

You could literally start a new promotion with those free agents and expiring contracts.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Biggest name I can think of is Conor McGregor.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

bdon said:


> Are we talking stars big enough to grow the audience? Probably none, but that NJPW/AEW angle would be huge.


Of course, I would like that as well, but it wont bring more eyes to Dynamite, because everyone watching/liking NJPW already watches Dynamite. It will make it even more nichy imo?!


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I don't see anyone who would bring a lot of viewers and who would be interested in coming to AEW.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

With the Japanese I've seen many come through here in Australia and the general public don't care although they're good to get the smart marks.

The only true huge names have been mentioned already. Lesnar & Punk


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Wait, what happened with EC3? I thought he was supposed to be one of the biggest draws in Impact... MJF/EC3 is lowkey a dream feud for me.


EC3 recently appeared with ROH.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Based on EC3s appearance in TNA, I think he will float before settling in AEW or NWA. Might be at ROH for a few months, go to MLW, then NJPW, then NWA or AEW and so forth.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Smark1995 said:


> These big names are Davey Boy Smith Jr, *Marty Scurll* and Ethan Page right?
> This guy thought that Pac's return would change the balance of power in Wrestling and Taz represents the FTR title Send Shockwaves Through The World!
> This guy is absolutely clueless Smark who doesn't understand what he's doing


I would genuinely like to see Marty in AEW and he would be a huge acquisition. Now is not the time though, following the scandal recently.

I'm going to echo above and call EC3 on this one. I certainly hope it's not Ryback though!


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

I hope he's joking. Big names in today's wrestling means over the hill or overrated. He needs to stick to new potential.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

omaroo said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> Seriously you are gona resort to abuse.
> 
> ...


First off, Sticks and stones. I am not afraid of you. You will not hurt my feelings at anytime. If you ever decide you are going to attack me or try to take my life I will defend myself in every way I can to survive. I am not afraid of you.

That might seem a little dramatic but the way my county is headed it is not.

Second, I don't know what 'abuse' you are referring to, unless MY words are what upset you. In that case, in you're own words, toughen up snowflake.

Third and lastly, If you were simply offering you're 'opinions' as you claim, I wouldn't have an issue but that is not what you do, you state 'facts' because you act like whatever you write is gold and anybody who thinks opposite of you is a stupid piece of shit 'AEW diehard' and don't know anything, unlike you.

There are posters on here that post that I don't agree with sometimes. The difference between you, the others and them is they don't state facts like you all do. They state their opinions.

Maybe you could try it.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I mean, he's trying to drum up attention for people he's bringing in, like anybody would probably do. Unless you are only allowed to call somebody a big name if they are Brock Lesnar level, which in that case there is nobody worth calling a big name in wrestling anymore and we should just never promote anybody.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Klitschko said:


> Why?


Because RVD is a professional who got himself into shape and had to train his ass in order to do the things he does, the way he does to get the maximum effect out of things. What AEW does is trivialise hard work. 



sweepdaleg said:


> He is a promoter what is he supposed to say? "We have nothing happening", "We are not looking to improve our product", "Please don't watch AEW". A promoter promotes lol.


A promoter doesn’t have to lie to get people in. 



ripcitydisciple said:


> That is you're OPINION. Hear me? YOU'RE MOTHINGFUCKING OPINION! Surprises and BIG debuts are _subjective_, What isn't shocking to you could be the best thing in the world to someone else, especially if they are a huge fan of them. You are not the center of the wrestling landscape. There are other's who exist and think differently then you.
> 
> ex. When Becky Lynch comes back to wrestle I will be one of the many who is going to mark out hard for her. While others are going to groan and moan about how she doesn't deserve it because 'she's not that good.'
> 
> ...


Not all opinions are equal. If someone gets really giddy about Rezar and Akam signing with AEW, that’s their business, but it is objectively not big news.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

the only big names that are out there will probably not work with AEW. and when I say big names I mean guys like Lesnar, Rock or Cena. guys that would actually have impact on ratings and eventually on ticket sales. besides them what big names are out there that could actually wrestle? Sting is done. RVD probably should be done if he is not. who is left?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Not a big name, but apparently Trey Miguel of The Rascalz is considering an offer from AEW. All three of them have been expected to join WWE. Not really sure what he'd add as I haven't really seen much of him - thoughts?

Personally, I'd like to see Authors of Pain in AEW. They looked good in WWE, got a big push, and were not overexposed, so would still feel fresh. Plus I want to see some real heavyweight tag teams in AEW.

Davey Boy Smith Jr. has interest from WWE and AEW. I'll be honest, I think he's really short on charisma and could just end up another 'body' in AEW. However... he and Archer had a successful team (3-time IWGP Tag, 2-time GHC Tag champions), the Killer Elite Squad, so if he could reinvent himself as something akin to Archer, they could be good for the tag division.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Necrolust said:


> The same fan base WWE are chasing so hungrily by vacuuming the indies, instead of creating homegrown talent like they used to?
> 
> I just don’t get the hate filled venom that has infested this part of the forum, most people should be happy there’s an alternative to WWE, as it can only bring a better product, but I think many people on here (you know who you are) are hoping it would die so WWE would be the only product. It’s a bit like loving McD’s so much you hope all other fast food chains go out of business, just to have nothing that could threaten your joy.


This alternative has made wrestling even less interesting and is possibly going to do long-term damage. WWE remains king, both in terms of size and quality of content. It’ll look less appealing for anyone to challenge them. 



3venflow said:


> So, barring possibly buying guys out of their contracts, I think this is the list we have:
> 
> These wrestlers have expiring contracts according to Sportskeeda and have yet to renew.
> 
> ...


Appreciate you putting together a list. Of those first names, AEW has got a shot of getting Sami Callahan (trash matches with Mox) and Davey Boy Smith, Jr., should WWE pass up on him. Ethan Page is likely for NXT, RUSH and Dragon Lee will still be too valuable to ROH and New Japan. Taya is more likely to get a WWE deal because Morrison is there.

Marty Scurll got cut from ROH because of inappropriate sex stuff. He’s not getting touched by AEW. Tessa Blanchard is waiting for something big to come along. My pipe-dream is a new major promotion, but realistically she is taking a break before she gets a shot with WWE. Alex Shelley is likely to stay indies/player-coaching and maybe doing guest spots with NXT. James Storm is more likely to sign with WWE since he seems close with Ronda Rousey.

EC3 has a shot, because Jericho is a fan. Thea has a shot, because Jericho is a perve. The Authors have a shot, because it’s not like anyone else wants them.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

EC3 would be like, "Remember me Jon?"


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I can see Aron Stevens from the NWA to do something with Cody. Like a one-off deal or something. That’s if they got along. Gallows & Anderson probably have a good chance to. A lot of TNA talent that doesn’t want to go to WWE could likely see themselves going between both promotions.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

ripcitydisciple said:


> First off, Sticks and stones. I am not afraid of you. You will not hurt my feelings at anytime. If you ever decide you are going to attack me or try to take my life I will defend myself in every way I can to survive. I am not afraid of you.
> 
> That might seem a little dramatic but the way my county is headed it is not.
> 
> ...


I'm cringing hard at the death thing. Nobody is going to kill you over a Wrestlingforum discussion. God damn.

Also you're means you are. You're looking for "your". I don't generally criticise for spelling and grammar because I'm awful myself but you look silly saying things like "you are opinion"


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> its called building a roster u know for depth not everyone can start.......every single post of yours is hating on aew so why do u continue to watch? tony owns 2 sports team he understands the value of building rosters...........the majority of the people complaining in this thread are from the uk wankers r mad at khan because their girly sport soccer team is wack


Building a roster is fine but when you have guys like Miro doing nothing, Jericho and Matt Hardy becoming unwatchable, FTR not seen for weeks, MJF involved in stupid comedy, Sammy involved in stupid comedy, Wardlow involved in stupid comedy. It becomes less about the depth of your roster and more about the quality of booking.


Tony's dad owns 2 sports teams and if Tony has anything to do with their rosters it would not be something to brag about

Jags: 1-8

Fullham - 1 win 1 tie and 6 losses. (about to relegated) 

Tony also often makes an ass of himself to both Americans and the British on twitter by arguing with the players and fans and upsetting the manager of his football club 









Heated Ngakoue rips Jags, owner's son in tweets


Defensive end Yannick Ngakoue's issues with the Jaguars reached a boiling point Monday, as he participated in a heated Twitter exchange with team executive Tony Khan, the son of owner Shad Khan.




www.espn.com













Fulham vice-chairman Tony Khan tells fan to ‘go to hell’ in Twitter exchange


Fulham’s director of football operations, Tony Khan, was involved in a heated exchange with one fan on Twitter after the team lost 2-1 at Burnley on Saturday




www.theguardian.com













Parker and Tony Khan clash over Fulham owner's Tweets


The vice-chairman of the Cottagers took to Twitter to apologise to fans following the loss on Monday evening




www.footballcritic.com


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

La Parka said:


> *Tony also often makes an ass of himself to both Americans* and the British on twitter by arguing with the players and fans and upsetting the manager of his football club
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhm, except it seems most people actually side with Tony and not with the athlete


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Jaguars/comments/g4x4g1

just read the comments.

Tony has a more transparent style than most promoters/owners, and it may not be the trend or traditional way to do business, but he makes it work, and clearly people side with him on situations like this.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

God damn I love this forum 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

La Parka said:


> Building a roster is fine but when you have guys like Miro doing nothing, Jericho and Matt Hardy becoming unwatchable, FTR not seen for weeks, MJF involved in stupid comedy, Sammy involved in stupid comedy, Wardlow involved in stupid comedy. It becomes less about the depth of your roster and more about the quality of booking.
> 
> 
> Tony's dad owns 2 sports teams and if Tony has anything to do with their rosters it would not be something to brag about
> ...


Nkagoue is invisible on the other teams he's been to, I hate when that happens after they speak up, it makes the critics look correct.
Seeing Fulham being so bad hurts too, that was Dempsey's club!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Schwartzxz said:


> the only big names that are out there will probably not work with AEW. and when I say big names I mean guys like Lesnar, Rock or Cena. guys that would actually have impact on ratings and eventually on ticket sales. besides them what big names are out there that could actually wrestle? Sting is done. RVD probably should be done if he is not. who is left?


Dave Bautista seems like the type of guy who might be open working in AEW.

Regarding another name that could happen Sami Callihan's contract is up in December. I think he should stick with Impact, but he does have an indie relationship with Moxley, and with Eddie Kingston. He's not a "big name" but he is former Impact world champion.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Uhm, except it seems most people actually side with Tony and not with the athlete
> 
> 
> __
> ...


A guy demanding to be traded didn’t receive positive feedback from the fanbase he wants away from? Shocker.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

La Parka said:


> A guy demanding to be traded didn’t receive positive feedback from the fanbase he wants away from? Shocker.


I saw the nfl reddit post about it too and most sided with Tony too or said Yannick was driving his price down.
Whatever, Tony is only making an ass of himself to boomers and two faced losers.
There was nothing wrong with those tweets.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

That's surprising to hear, as people are on social media are generally so pro-player that they side with them to a stupid degree over things like contract hold-outs and public trade requests.
I have even seen people saying that fan-favorite players should sit out because their team wasn't good, I don't get it, but I generally don't get team sports.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I saw the nfl reddit post about it too and most sided with Tony too or said Yannick was driving his price down.
> Whatever, Tony is only making an ass of himself to boomers and two faced losers.
> There was nothing wrong with those tweets.


Tony, is that you?


----------



## phatbob426 (Feb 6, 2010)

I wish that AEW would somehow get the Dawsons


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

omaroo said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> Seriously you are gona resort to abuse.
> 
> ...


Nah, the AEW critics are actually what's wrong with wrestling (always being pessimistic and dramatic in that whiny tone) tbh. The fact that you're telling a passionate fan to "grow up" and unreasonably calling him (or her) a "pathetic" person just proves how bad your negative side really is. Stick to the main topic instead of getting your panties in a bunch with the bolded.

Anyway, I'd say that someone like KENTA is the most realistic big name that could potentially make an appearance on AEW within the next few weeks. 

Hell, they even managed to get Hiroshi Tanahashi to appear on Dynamite last month for a short cameo appearance; so I don't think another NJPW name (in this case) showing up soon would be too out of the ordinary.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

prosperwithdeen said:


> There are a number of people in the pro wrestling world who could surprise AEW fans. Sting’s name has come up a time or two, as has Ryback’s. We’ll have to see who Tony Khan is talking about, but don’t count AEW out when it comes to their ability to continue producing shocking moments."


Surprise? What does that really mean? It can be old guys, where they got enough from, or it can be someone like Enzo or Ellsworth etc etc. Sure, last ones are not necessary big names, but TK called Pac a "power shiftiing". It is not like Ryback would motive people to buy a PPV or something.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

When i read the title for the first time i was like "how can they be big names if no one knows them ?" XD


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

omaroo said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> *Seriously you are gona resort to abuse.*
> 
> ...


this is most sensitive and pathetic shit I've seen. There was no abuse in the guy/girl you were quoting. I'm laughing AT YOU getting your panties in a twist because the words "you're motherfucking opinion" triggered you.


----------

